# What am I?



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

We "rescued" 2 roos & a hen from a friend who can't have roos where she lives, but no one is sure what they are? SHE rescued them from her parents' neighbors, who apparently were into cock fighting. Does anyone know? I can't get much closer, they're pretty shy...thank you!


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

He might be a red sexlink rooster.


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, I'll be! I think you're right! The hens look a lot like the hen I have, too. Thank you!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Actually, a red sex link rooster is normally white with red markings instead of red with white. That's how they can sex them, as they are different in their coloring. That bird has a rose comb going on and red sex link birds usually have a single comb.

This is a pic of a red sex link roo as posted by Cackle Hatchery...










It's likely he is a mix of game fowl breeds, particularly if he came from a cock fighting establishment.


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

He definitely doesn't look like that rooster! He does have a single comb, but he's only about 6 months old so it's not very big yet; he just barely started crowing and barely has spurs.  Someone suggested jungle fowl? I'm not really sure what a "jungle fowl" is, other than, I'm assuming from the name, coming from the jungle...


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

It might be some kind of American Game.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

RickaRae said:


> He definitely doesn't look like that rooster! He does have a single comb, but he's only about 6 months old so it's not very big yet; he just barely started crowing and barely has spurs.  Someone suggested jungle fowl? I'm not really sure what a "jungle fowl" is, other than, I'm assuming from the name, coming from the jungle...


The original red jungle fowl is thought to be the ancester of all modern chickens.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Also, in preparation for fighting, his comb and earlobes (and wattles?) might have already been dubbed.


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

kjohnstone said:


> Also, in preparation for fighting, his comb and earlobes (and wattles?) might have already been dubbed.


The lady I got him from got him when he was only a few weeks old. What age do they dub them?


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

kjohnstone said:


> The original red jungle fowl is thought to be the ancester of all modern chickens.


I didn't know that, that's neat!


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

MaransGuy said:


> It might be some kind of American Game.


Hmm...very similar body shape & some coloring. Maybe some sort of cross.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Pic of red jungle fowl...










Here's a red pyle standard OEG...maybe some of that in him?










The one in the top row and three spaces over looks a little like your bird too...


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

RickaRae said:


> The lady I got him from got him when he was only a few weeks old. What age do they dub them?


I have no idea when or what method, but it seems like if it matters for the roo to not bleed to death, that it be done before the comb turns red, and it has all those blood vessels in it. I guess in some countries it is illegal, but not in USA, just like cutting back the ears of some breeds of dogs is illegal in some places, but not in the USA. (shudder)


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

kjohnstone said:


> I have no idea when or what method, but it seems like if it matters for the roo to not bleed to death, that it be done before the comb turns red, and it has all those blood vessels in it. I guess in some countries it is illegal, but not in USA, just like cutting back the ears of some breeds of dogs is illegal in some places, but not in the USA. (shudder)


Yuck. That's just awful. Friends of ours rescued a miniature schnauzer & whoever cut back her ears did the most horrible botched job you've ever seen! She does fine with it now, but lots of scar tissue & her ears are sensitive. Poor baby. :-(


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Do you think he could be mixed with Shamo?


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> Do you think he could be mixed with Shamo?


I don't think so. He's not quite so "upright" & full feathers on his breast.


----------

